# Salary disclosure for AEMCA applicants



## mariomike (23 Mar 2012)

The 2011 Sunshine List was released today. 

Salary disclosure may be of interest to Ontario Paramedic program applicants, and out-of-province AEMCA equivalency applicants.

City of Toronto:
Paramedic Level 1: $138,097.54    ( $515.37 )
Paramedic Level 2: $138,807.39    ( $570.06 )
Paramedic Level 3: $164,536.68    ( $597.88 )

These are examples of top earners. Your results may vary. Salaries include overtime. *
Taxable Benefits are in brackets ( ).

Career Development:
Everyone, from the Chief on down, starts as a Paramedic Level 1. ( TPS and TFS have similar policies. )
Paramedic > Supervisor > Commander  > Deputy Chief > Chief. 
Supervisor:                  $165,491.77     (    $737.75 )  
Commander:                $171,051.83     ( $8,074.09  )
Deputy Chief:               $184,316.53     ( $8,244.79 )
Chief:                            The old Chief retired, and a new Chief was promoted from Deputy in mid-year.                         
Unmarked cars are the main reason for the higher taxable benefits.

"Paid Duty" is not included in salary disclosure, because the money does not come directly out of the city treasury. Paid duty includes special events, and the TV-film industry:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/event-planning.html

* "Equitable Distribution Process for Voluntary Overtime: In order to provide equitable distribution of overtime within a calendar year, Paramedics shall be offered overtime on a rotating basis save and except where periods of reconciliation are required. Such periods are to address the equitable distribution of overtime and shall take place on a quarterly basis."
ie: Seniority has never been a factor when offering overtime. A probie is offered _exactly_ as much OT as anyone else. 

Since 1975, all Paramedics work 20 twelve-hour shifts every six-week cycle.
Hours of work, station and partner are permanent. They are not subject to change by the department. ( Some partnerships last over a quarter-century. ) 
You can bid for any of the fifty stations, apply for one of the various Special Operations units, or apply for promotion to supervisor, when vacancies are posted.

Toronto police officers, firefighters and paramedics have essential service status. They do not have ( and do not seek ) the right to strike, nor can they be locked out. By law, the parties are required to rely on binding interest arbitration to resolve bargaining disputes. 

OMERS Supplemental Pension Plan for Police, Firefighters and Paramedics:
http://www.omers.ca/pdf/Supplemental_Plan_handbook.pdf

For aviation enthusiasts,
ORNGE ( top earners ):
Flight Paramedic:       $157,624.45  ( $2,837.20 ) 

Vice President, Operations:  $249,843.06  (    $430.77 )
( former Paramedic )

Chief Operation Officer:        $306,201.61  ($17,661.52 ) 
( former Paramedic )    

2010 AEMCA salary disclosure:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/100171.0.html


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2013)

The 2012 Sunshine List was released today. It may be of interest to young people considering a career in Emergency Services.

Salaries include overtime, but not Paid Duty. Individual results vary, depending on the amount of OT worked.

( * Notes in original post regarding, "Equitable Distribution Process for Voluntary Overtime." )

These are the top earners on today's list.

City of Toronto

Primary Care Paramedic    ( PCP )  $140,986.32  ( $534.84 )
Advanced Care Paramedic ( ACP )  $169,422.25  ( $598.52 )
Supervisor      $173,619.38     ( $750.58 )
Commander   $152,497.49     ( $807.65 )
Deputy Chief   $171,518.15   ( $4,472.50 )
Chief               $178,801.43   ( $8,662.77 )

ORNGE

Advanced Care Paramedic ( ACP )  $139,195.78  ( $2,656.27 )
Critical Care Paramedic ( CCP )      $154,588.99   ( $2,580.71 )
Vice President Operations ( former T-EMS Paramedic ) $151,242.47  ( $30,370.04 )
Chief Operating Officer ( former T-EMS Paramedic )     $274,740.05   ( $22,773.41 )


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2014)

This update is intended for young people considering a career in Emergency Services.

The 2013 Sunshine List was released today.

Notes are the same as above.  

These are the top earners on today's list.

City of Toronto

Primary Care Paramedic    ( PCP )  $132,265.40 ( $521.22 )
Advanced Care Paramedic ( ACP )  $148,544.18 ( $645.63 ) 
Supervisor*                                 $139,255.40  ($822.90 )
Commander                                 $154,685.25  ($782.28 )
Deputy Chief                                $157.955.64  ($7,627.35 )
Chief                                           $187,528.71  ($8,678.77 )

*A Supervisor is now referred to as a "Superintendent". It is still the first promotional rank above Paramedic. 

To add:

The City of Toronto does not employ part-time, volunteer, temporary or auxiliary Paramedics. 

The response area is 240 square miles. It has not changed since 1967.

In 1972, when I joined the Department, we had 250 members. There are now over 1,200.

Toronto Paramedics are members of a union, but as an Essential Service they do not have - and do not seek - the right to strike. 

If you are temporarily or permanently disabled the Department will always have a job for you. Your pre-injury Paramedic rate of pay will be  maintained, and subject to all wage increases negotiated until retirement. 

There is a Long Term Disability Plan ( LTD ) if you can not return to duty.

The Sick Bank and Retirement Gratuity was changed to a different plan for members hired after 2010. 

The pre and post 65 retirement benefits, I would say, are very good.

ORNGE

Advanced Care Paramedic ( ACP )  $116,290.34 ( $2,384.88 )
Critical Care Paramedic ( CCP )      $158,638.27 ( $958.62 )
Director                                       $170,565.50 ( $437.23 )
Chief Operations Officer                $239,999.99 ( $766.33 )


----------



## OblivionKnight (28 Mar 2014)

Hi mariomike,

I am from Toronto. What would you say the chance of employment is with Toronto EMS or Durham EMS for a new graduate? According to what I've read online, new graduates have a very difficult time finding employment and those that do, end up working with private EMS and earn a meager wage. Is this true? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2014)

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Hi mariomike,
> 
> I am from Toronto. What would you say the chance of employment is with Toronto EMS or Durham EMS for a new graduate? According to what I've read online, new graduates have a very difficult time finding employment and those that do, end up working with private EMS and earn a meager wage. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

They had a Residency Requirement when I joined. That is, you had to be from Toronto. It was mandatory. They were real sticklers about that. Wanted to know what High School you went to etc.

But, like so many other things, that changed. So, now you are competing for a job in your home town, your neighbourhood station where you grew up, against experienced out-of-town applicants. 

What surprised me was that so many applicants already had jobs with other services, ( I believe there are about 60 in Ontario alone ) but wanted to work here.

I don't know anything about Durham, and it's been a long time since I went through Toronto's recruiting system. But, I have heard the same that you have. 

The advice I seem to hear is to get hired out of town and keep applying for Toronto.



			
				OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> < snip > end up working with private EMS and earn a meager wage. Is this true?



Those would be the private companies that do non-emergency transfers. They do not respond to 9-1-1 calls. 

Toronto EMS is the sole emergency ambulance service in Toronto.


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2015)

This update is for young people considering AEMCA licensure.

The 2014 Sunshine List was released today.

Notes are the same as above.  

These are the top* earners on today's list. Your earnings may vary.

City of Toronto

Primary Care Paramedic    ( PCP )  $131,342.41 ( $592.81 )
Advanced Care Paramedic ( ACP )  $155,824.99 ( $656.04 ) 
Supervisor                                     $189,931.03  ($838.86 )
Commander                                   $166,379.00  ($814.72 )
Deputy Chief                                  $174,760.02  ($5,520.76 )
Chief                                             $209,233.29  ($9,527.11 )

*"Equitable Distribution Process for Voluntary Overtime: In order to provide equitable distribution of overtime within a calendar year, Paramedics shall be offered overtime on a rotating basis save and except where periods of reconciliation are required. Such periods are to address the equitable distribution of overtime and shall take place on a quarterly basis."
ie: Seniority has never been a factor when offering overtime. Probies are offered exactly as much OT as the most senior Paramedics.


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2017)

This update is for young people considering AEMCA licensure.

The 2016 Sunshine List was released today.

Notes are the same as above.  

These are the top earners on today's list. Your earnings may vary.

City of Toronto Paramedic Services:

Chief $221,490.06   Taxable Benefits $10,232.12

Deputy Chief $184,856.81  Taxable Benefits $10,805.79

Commander  $155,838.35  Taxable Benefits $1,585.73

Supervisor $189,723.75     Taxable Benefits $345.00

Paramedic $179,791.19    Taxable Benefits $322.90  ( Top earner. )

https://www.ontario.ca/page/public-sector-salary-disclosure-2016-all-sectors-and-seconded-employees

ORNGE
Highest paid ORNGE Paramedic on list  $157,041.24  Taxable Benefits $2,056.65


----------

